# A couple of questions regarding Sous Vide



## herkimer (Feb 27, 2020)

Greetings all - my first post here.

Just wondering, have any of you attempted to use a traditional recipe and 'translate' it into Sous Vide?
I'm aware that certain things are a no-go, but just wonder if there are any suggestions as to how to, say, take one of my old
hand-written recipes and try it SV?

My other question is regarding SV cooking 2 things at once (steak and asparagus, for example).
From what I can gather, cooking the veg first (higher temp setting), then cooling the water and cooking the steak should be OK.
Is this correct?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/help :)


----------



## mike243 (Feb 27, 2020)

I wouldn't worry about cooling the water, just set the temp and let the meat cool the water, ymmv


----------



## herkimer (Feb 27, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I wouldn't worry about cooling the water, just set the temp and let the meat cool the water, ymmv


Thanks for that. Have you any experience with my other query? I'd really like to be able to cook
my old recipes using this method.....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 27, 2020)

Wecome aboard.
I have no experience with sous vid. 
Sit tight as I am sure other members will chime in too.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! What kind of old recipes are you talking about? I've cooked a ton of steaks and a few roasts sous vide, wasn't all that impressed with sous vide chicken. I do asparagus in the microwave oven, 3&1/2 minutes, perfect every time.RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome to SMF. It would be helpful to know, what Recipes you want to try. SV is pretty limited...JJ


----------



## Down n out (Mar 3, 2020)

herkimer said:


> Greetings all - my first post here.
> 
> Just wondering, have any of you attempted to use a traditional recipe and 'translate' it into Sous Vide?
> I'm aware that certain things are a no-go, but just wonder if there are any suggestions as to how to, say, take one of my old
> ...


I have done what Mike said. I cook the veggies first (higher temp) then lower the water temp for the meat and drop it in. If you have the room just leave the veggies in and they  will stay warm while the meat cooks. I have never had a problem with over cooking veggies this way. If you do a very long cook like beef short ribs(72 hrs) just do as above remove the veggies and refrigerate until the last 2-3 hrs of the cook.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 3, 2020)

There’s a dude on YouTube with a channel called Sous Vide Everything. Check him out. Personally I can’t give you much info but I watch that guy all the time. He does smoked meats too


----------

